# Turtle obsessed Dog



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

My dog is obsessed with my new baby turtle. And sits outside his house watching him. I don’t want my dog to scare him, is it ok to put a thin sheet over the glass whilst I’m not in so my dog won’t do anything to scare him?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 30, 2018)

Ameliaconstance said:


> My dog is obsessed with my new baby turtle. is it ok to put a thin sheet over the glass whilst I’m not in so my dog won’t do anything to scare him?



If needed, y’all could put a solid something there so they don’t see each other. My concern is more towards your Dog getting to your tortoise/turtle. His habit is safe and secure from your dog, right?


----------



## Tom (Aug 30, 2018)

Loving family dogs are probably the number one killer/mauler of turtles and tortoises.

A sheet of glass isn't going to do it. Teach your dog to leave the turtle alone. Hire a trainer if you need help. Never leave the dog unattended with the turtle even if you cover the turtle. A sheet of glass will create a greenhouse effect and possibly cook your turtle if the sun hits it and it is also not likely to stop the dog.

Show us a pic of your enclosure for some better tips.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 30, 2018)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

Please post pics so as to enable the experts to help you. Thanks.


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2018)

Please post a pic. I'm reading your post different then I think the others are. Some thinking sheet of glass, I'm thinking you mean a sheet, like bed sheet.
A picture will help us to help you much better. Keep the dog away and not allow him to be near the enclosure. A stern no and making him leave the area should work after a few consistent times.


----------



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

wellington said:


> Please post a pic. I'm reading your post different then I think the others are. Some thinking sheet of glass, I'm thinking you mean a sheet, like bed sheet.
> A picture will help us to help you much better. Keep the dog away and not allow him to be near the enclosure. A stern no and making him leave the area should work after a few consistent times.


Yes I did mean a bedsheet so dog can’t see him moving around. That’s all! I’ll post pic tomorrow. My dog is well behaved and trained. She just wants to watch him.


----------



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

Tom said:


> Loving family dogs are probably the number one killer/mauler of turtles and tortoises.
> 
> A sheet of glass isn't going to do it. Teach your dog to leave the turtle alone. Hire a trainer if you need help. Never leave the dog unattended with the turtle even if you cover the turtle. A sheet of glass will create a greenhouse effect and possibly cook your turtle if the sun hits it and it is also not likely to stop the dog.
> 
> Show us a pic of your enclosure for some better tips.


I didn’t mean a sheet of glass. Tortoise is in a safe varvarium all secure and properly set out him him. When i say sheet. I mean a bed sheet, not glass. I don’t plan on leaving my dog alone either


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2018)

I would worry about fire with a sheet. If there is no concern of a fire starting it would be okay. You could also stick a non see thru tape on the glass or even tape up paper. On the outside of course.


----------



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> If needed, y’all could put a solid something there so they don’t see each other. My concern is more towards your Dog getting to your tortoise/turtle. His habit is safe and secure from your dog, right?


Of course. Locked varvarium. All I meant was a sheet (off a bed) to cover movement.


----------



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

wellington said:


> I would worry about fire with a sheet. If there is no concern of a fire starting it would be okay. You could also stick a non see thru tape on the glass or even tape up paper. On the outside of course.


As it’s a varvarium all heat lamps are secure inside!


----------



## Ameliaconstance (Aug 30, 2018)

Noticed I made an error. I have a TORTOISE and he is safe inside his varvarium. 
I’m just asking if I can cover the glass side with a thin sheet


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 30, 2018)

Ameliaconstance said:


> Noticed I made an error. I have a TORTOISE and he is safe inside his varvarium.
> I’m just asking if I can cover the glass side with a thin sheet



Yeah, that would work fine. I do something similar with my beardie so that my cats don’t bother him


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2018)

Ameliaconstance said:


> Yes I did mean a bedsheet so dog can’t see him moving around. That’s all! I’ll post pic tomorrow. My dog is well behaved and trained. She just wants to watch him.


No, she doesn't want to watch him. She wants to chew him up. Fix it so the dog can't get anywhere near that little turtle's enclosure.


----------



## Kaeloni (Sep 8, 2018)

Please be very careful. I lost my tortoise to a stray dog that got under my fence and into my tortoise pen. It happened so fast. It was brutal and horrifying. Please learn from other people’s loss.


----------

